# McMaster carr pick up



## 3strucking

does anyone know if I can place a order and pick it up at one of the Atlanta stores?


----------



## ebolton

I know you can from the New Jersey warehouse. 
Don't know about Atlanta, but I would think it possible if the item is in stock there.

-Ed


----------



## Inflight

I've placed orders via phone and picked up at the Santa Fe Springs, CA store. I've also gone to the will-call desk and placed an order there, then waited and picked up within an hour at the same store.


----------



## darkzero

I too have picked up will call orders placed online from Santa Fe Spring CA. I thought it was funny the first time I went there, how they give you your order packaged as if it was going to ship. I could understand why they do that though.

I don't see why you couldn't pick up from the Atlanta location. Easy way to check though, go to their website & log into your account (so your shipping info comes up), then go through the checkout process & see if there is a will call option.


----------



## Terrywerm

When you place your order online, and you select your shipping method, select "Pick up"


----------

